# [A] ARYGOS : DIE GRÜNE MEILE sucht nette Member



## Philistyne (13. September 2013)

Hi ! Wir, die neue Family  & Fun Gilde "DIE GRÜNE MEILE" auf Arygos suchen noch nette und hilfsbereite Mitglieder ! Level und Klasse/Rasse sind dabei zweitrangig ! Mindestalter: Bitte ab 18 Jahren ! Es muß nicht immer eine Level 25 Gilde sein ! Wir wachsen auch mal zu einer heran ! Wenn Du an uns interessiert  bist melde Dich bitte ingame oder Ingamepostalisch oder über unsere Gilden HP : http://wowgilden.net/dgm-arygos unter dem Reiter: "Bewerbungen" bei uns ! Oder im WoW Rekrutierungssystem via Anfrage ! Danke für Dein Interesse an uns !


----------



## Samuhatschi (14. September 2013)

Irgendwie stand damals das gleiche bei der Gilde Sternenstaub. Und nun musste ne neue eigene Gilde aufmachen? Als gäbe es auf arygos nciht schon genügend Randomgilden, die man hätte füllen können. Schade, ist wie immer: "Lieber jeder für sich, statt alle zusammen"

Schäm dich!


----------



## Philistyne (14. September 2013)

@Samuhatschi: Ja, ich möchte auf Arygos wieder eine eigene Gilde leiten ! Bei meiner Werbung zu den Staublern hattest Du schon ähnlich dumme Kommentare vom Stapel gelassen ! Du bezeichnetest die Gilde Sternenstaub als Massengilde ohne überhaupt nach zu fragen für was wir stehen. Das erklärte ich Dir ja ! Nun soll ich mich schämen wenn ich nach langer Zeit wieder selber eine Gilde leiten möchte ? Einfach nur lächerlich ! Ich darf Dich beruhigen das ich nach 3,5 Jahren bei einer sehr guten Gilde in aller Freundschaft gegangen bin ! Du allerdings beklagst Dich das die Hordeseite auf Arygos leer ist ! Du brauchst nicht auf Alliseite zu spielen ! Wart einfach die verknüpften Realms ab und die Horde auf Arygos wird damit wieder aufgestockt ! Aber wie Du Dich hier im Forum gibst will Dich weder jemand auf Hordeseite noch auf Alliseite in einer Gilde ! Überdenke also Dein Verhalten bevor Du über Leute urteilst die Du nicht einmal kennst ! In Wirklichkeit denke ich aber das Du mit mir persönlich ein Problem hast !


----------



## Samuhatschi (15. September 2013)

Dir ist bewusst, dass ichs elbst mit einem Twink über 1 Jahr bei euch in Sternenstaub war? Dir ist bewusst, dass meine Mainchars Allianzler sind? und ich momentan nur 3 hordechars aus alten zeiten bei der horde habe? davon is auch nur einer 90 des erfolges wegen.

Und ja, ich bin nach gewisser Zeit auch mit meinem twink aus sternenstaub - weil es eben eine der vielen massengilden ist und ich das so mal garnicht abkann mit masse statt klasse zu spielen.

PS nachtrag: Ich habe KEIN persönliches Problem mit dir, sonst würde ich es mit dir persönlich regeln.


----------



## Philistyne (15. September 2013)

Es sei jedem selbst überlassen in welcher Gilde er spielen möchte ! Aber das Du hier Sternenstaub erneut als "Massengilde" darstellst, zeigt mir nur das Du es einfach nicht kapiert hast oder kapieren willst das dies nie so war und ist ! I-wo erwähntest Du auch das Du nur "gezwungenermaßen " Alli spielst ! Dann versteh ich es persönlich nicht warum Du nicht als überzeugter Hordler auch da bleibst und den Alligilden hier auf Arygos  so feindlich gegenüber eingestellt bist !


----------



## Samuhatschi (15. September 2013)

Philistyne schrieb:


> Es sei jedem selbst überlassen in welcher Gilde er spielen möchte ! Aber das Du hier Sternenstaub erneut als "Massengilde" darstellst, zeigt mir nur das Du es einfach nicht kapiert hast oder kapieren willst das dies nie so war und ist ! I-wo erwähntest Du auch das Du nur "gezwungenermaßen " Alli spielst ! Dann versteh ich es persönlich nicht warum Du nicht als überzeugter Hordler auch da bleibst und den Alligilden hier auf Arygos  so feindlich gegenüber eingestellt bist !




Richtig, es ist jedem seine eigene Gildenwahl gestattet. Währe ja schlimm, wenn dem nicht so währe.

Sternenstaub ist (für mich) eine "Massengilde". Ob du dieses Wort für dich selbst als negativ interpretierst, ist deine Entscheidung.
Quelle: http://www.sternenstaub-gilde.de/index.php?site=news_comments&newsID=127
Quellüberblick: "100 neue Chars in 3 Wochen" (Vergleichbar mit: Wir nehmen jeden - und, ich wurde mehrfach mit lvl1 Twinks per ninjainv in diese Gilde eingeladen.)
Quelle: http://www.sternenstaub-gilde.de/index.php?site=about
Quellüberblick: "Was ist Sternenstaub" (aus der Sicht von Sternenstaub)

Allianz - Horde: 
Ich spiele seit Anbeginn schon beide Fraktionen, einen wirklichen "Favoriten" habe ich dabei nicht. (Wenn man Contentclear sein beurteilt, ist es die Allianz-Arygos mit derzeit 14/14 down)
Im Grunde verstehst du immer noch nicht worauf ich hinaus will, obwohl es das gleiche "Anliegen" ist, was ihr damals bei Sternenstaub auch durchsetzen wolltet.
Ich bin seit JAhren damit beschäftigt meine Goldmengen in Gilden zu investieren und diese dann erfolgreich zusammenzuführen. Dies Klappte schon mehrfach und sehr erfolgreich. DAs was ihr ebenso mit anderen Gilden per Pakt geschlossen habt, habe ich mit vielen anderen arygosspieler verbessert umgesetzt. Anstelle von mehreren Gilden sich das "Beste" an Spielern herauszusuchen, haben wir allesamt übernommen, alte halb-tot Gilden wurden aufgelöst und die Spielerschaft wurde in strukturierten und funktionierenden Gilden untergebracht. 

Größtes Ziel war es und ist es immer noch: Auf Arygos weniger 0815 Sologilden zu haben, sondern wenige richtige funktionierende Gilden. Wir wollen es erreichen, dass man auf Arygos sich kennt, dass die Mitspieler wieder zusammenspielen - imPrinzip in Ähnlicher Wiese wie ihr es versuchtet.

Daher also auch mein Anliegen an dich: Warum wieder eine neue Gilde gründen und so die arbeiten von vielen Spielern überspringen? Es geht mir nicht darum, dass man dich angreift, ich möchte es nur verstehen.


----------



## Philistyne (15. September 2013)

Das ist ein Thread wo man eigentlich in Ruhe für seine Gilde Werbung machen kann ! Warum werd ich eigentlich in allen Threads hier mit dümmlichen Fragen Deinerseits zugespammt ? Bei den Staublern kann dich niemand via Ninjaspamming eingeladen haben ! Ich als Iceberg mache das nicht ich frage ob jemand in die Gilde möchte ! Und wenn unser GM bei uns auf der Page gepostet hatte das wir soviele  Chars in kurzer Zeit als Neumember hatten sagt das noch lange nichts darüber aus das wir jeden einladen auf Gedeih und Verderb ! Dem sei nicht so ! Wir haben immer auf freundschaftlicher Basis zusammen gespielt und uns sogar mit unseren Vornamen angeredet ! Wenn Du wirklich einen Twink bei uns in der  Gilde hattest müßtest Du den Leuten hier schon die Wahrheit schreiben wie es wirklich bei uns war ! Bei uns stand jeder für jeden ein ! Und Deine Vision von ein paar große Gilden die gut durchstrukturiert sind gibt es eben nicht ! Und jetzt laß uns endlich in Ruhe Werbung machen ohne stetig dumme Kommentare abzulassen und die Du nicht verantworten kannst ! Sowohl Sternenstaub als auch meine eigene neue Gilde Die Grüne Meile distanzieren sich von so einem Unsinn den Du hier jedem aufbinden möchtest !


----------



## Philistyne (18. September 2013)

/Push


----------



## Philistyne (25. September 2013)

Wir suchen auch weiterhin nette, hilfsbereite Member für unsere Family & Fun Gilde ! Ihr solltet 18 Jahre alt sein. Suchen alle Level und Klassen/Rassen. Meldet euch !


----------



## Philistyne (3. Oktober 2013)

/push


----------



## Philistyne (19. Oktober 2013)

Wir suchen für sofort einen netten Raidleiter mit Führungsqualitäten ! Wir bauen eine 10er Raidgruppe auf und sehen uns aber nicht im Progressbereich ! Solltest Du Dich also angesprochen fühlen melde Dich entweder auf unserer Homepage http://wowgilden.net/dgm-arygos unter Forum > Bewerbungen oder ingame bei Philistyne


----------



## Philistyne (16. November 2013)

Wir suchen noch für unsere Gilde "DIE GRÜNE  MEILE II" auf Arygos Hordeseite auch noch nette hilfsbereite Member ab 18 Jahren ! Meldet euch zahlreich !


----------

